# My First Whizzer- Please Help With A Couple Q's



## Real Steel (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi everyone.  I just bought my first vintage Whizzer  

Badged as a BF Goodrich. Front tire is BF Goodrich. Its a Schwinn DX frame (I think) with factory dimpled tubes next to the drive belt. Schwinn springer fork. The motor is a J type. 

It looks to be very original. The tank looks like it may have been replaced due to the difference in patina. The front rim has new spokes. The fender support struts have been replaced. I was told the top end was rebuilt...the motor runs very well and does not smoke. It rides nice but needs everything tightened and tuned.

Frame: G13095
Motor: J228311

I have a couple of questions:
Is the frame an early 1950, or a late 1952?
Could this J motor (early 1949) be original to this bike?
How rare is a BF Goodrich Whizzer?

My intent is to keep the bike as original as possible, but I will be riding it often.  I'm really looking forward to putting it on the road!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 22, 2015)

It certainly looks like an original factory built Schwinn whizzer to my untrained eye.  I'm not sure the embossed tank is correct but otherwise it looks very complete and original.  Looks like a very solid investment as far as whizzers go.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 22, 2015)

Good looking bike, congrats.
Chris


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 24, 2015)

I was thinking of putting some brown Felt Quick Brick tires on it, with Mr. Tuffy liners.  What do you guys think?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Schwalbe Fat Franks....*

great idea. I recognize the avatar. Look at the Cadet with Fat Franks on it....
and your Whizzer is on Schwinn's patented Cantilever frame...until 1958 I have heard....


Real Steel said:


> I was thinking of putting some brown Felt Quick Brick tires on it, with Mr. Tuffy liners.  What do you guys think?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2015)

Tires that are on there look dandy...less you're gonna ride real far.
Motor not og to bike, unless put on when either or both was new.... 
THAT'S what I call being lucky with a FIRST Whizzer!!!


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2015)

I like thee tires that are on it.They match the patina.Brand new bright tires may look out of place.


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 24, 2015)

Those original tires are toast.  Cracked and bald.  This Whizzer is going to travel, so it needs to be reliable and safe.

Hey Tripple3, that looks real nice.  I miss that bike.  I sold it because I didn't have room for it anymore...now I bought a Whizzer, and I still don't have room.  Its a sickness you know


----------



## Duck (Mar 24, 2015)

vincev said:


> I like thee tires that are on it.




Ye playin' Pilgrims again today, are ye?


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 25, 2015)

What you have is a VERY nice original WZ507 Schwinn Built bicycle with a Whizzer J kit. The WZ507 was offered by Schwinn for Whizzer installation. (The badge would change depending on the retailer/store). It looks to be in great original shape - right down to the hardware - the only questionable detail is the throttle's grip, which should be tapered like the compression grip, not fluted (post 1950). In my humble opinion, this combo, in the colors is the 'quintessential' Whizzer. I would just clean it and preserve it as is.





This scan shows your bicycle model with an earlier H kit.


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 25, 2015)

Whizzerick said:


> - the only questionable detail is the throttle's grip, which should be tapered like the compression grip, not fluted (post 1950)




Thank you for the information about the WZ507 Whizzerick.  It answers one of my biggest questions.

Yes, this bike will stay original.  I'll take a few things (like the re-pop front spokes) and replace them with correct parts that match the patina. 

I didn't know there was more than one type of grip.  I was confused why the two grips on my bike were different...I first thought that the compression grip was just broken.  I want to make sure I get the right grips on there for this model.

Speaking of throttle grips...should there be a spring return?  There is no spring return on my grip or carburetor.  

I don't have any papers for this bike yet so I apologize for stupid questions. There is a big bike swap in Long Beach this weekend and I hope to get some things there.

Gus


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2015)

I have one of each grip also, maybe we could swap?


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 25, 2015)

You don't see much of the early J grip because it's not reproduced while the later one is. I've seen many bikes with 'mismatched' grips and they MAY have been original to the bike? Who knows. Personally, I would leave them as is...


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 25, 2015)

It was just pointed out to me that since the bike number (G13095) is located on the bottom of the crank bracket, the bike must have been built January 1950.

Could this J motor be original to this bike?  (J 228311)


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 26, 2015)

No *kits* are 'original' to their bikes, and ALL of them are... But not like, say, serial number XXX 327 in a XXX327 Camaro. The 'J' Whizzer was (mostly) sold as a kit (some on Whizzer-built Pacemakers, etc). Hence it could be installed on ANY balloon tired bicycle, by any customer. Yours happened to be installed on a WZ507 - built by Schwinn for such purpose, - probably by a Schwinn dealer, around 1950. (There where other 'purpose built' bikes, by other companies). If a dealer had a 1948 bicycle in stock, he'd install the 1949-1950 kit on it. You could find an 'H' kit on a pre-war bike if that's what the customer had. If, in 1950, a Whizzer dealer still had older 'H' kits in stock, he'd install it on whatever bicycle he had - 1950 models. And so on...


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 26, 2015)

Whizzerick said:


> If a dealer had a 1948 bicycle in stock, he'd install the 1949-1950 kit on it. You could find an 'H' kit on a pre-war bike if that's what the customer had. If, in 1950, a Whizzer dealer still had older 'H' kits in stock, he'd install it on whatever bicycle he had - 1950 models. And so on...




I think my question may not have been clear.  What I meant was _could this motor be the first and only motor installed on this bike by the person that originally built it?  _  I would not expect the numbers to match since Whizzer and Schwinn are two different companies, and the concept of matching numbers wasn't even used in the auto industry until years later.

From what you explained, and from what I'm reading on line, it seams that there was little inventory control in regards to 'first-in, first-out' methodologies, and there were many possible variables depending on dealer practices and customer desires.  Which I guess means that, yes it's possible that this motor is original to this bike, but we'll probably never know for sure.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 26, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> Could this J motor be original to this bike?  (J 228311)




Yes.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 26, 2015)

First Model J motors, May of 1948
# go like this. 
Model  "J" #200,000- 230,200 Carter Single Adjustment, N655s, N666s, #2704

                  #230,201- 235,200 Tillotson ML5-B #2701

                  #235,201- 235,999 Carter Double Adjustment  N703s, N704s, #2702

                  #236,000- 237,000 Tillotson  ML5-B  #2701

                  #237,001- UP Carter Double Adjustment  N703s, N704s, #2702

This puts your motor very early. 

Ray


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice og WZ you have there. Email Ron at rhwhizzers@aol.com right here in SoCal. He has what you need to get the bike running. Tom


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 20, 2015)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Nice og WZ you have there. Email Ron at rhwhizzers@aol.com right here in SoCal. He has what you need to get the bike running. Tom



Tom-  Thanks for Ron's contact info.

I'm almost done with the cleaning and tuning process.  I should have it on the road by next week.


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 23, 2015)

Be careful with how wide a tire you put on it. The clearance for the drive belt could be a problem if the tire is too wide.

Wayne


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 23, 2015)

MaxGlide said:


> Be careful with how wide a tire you put on it. The clearance for the drive belt could be a problem if the tire is too wide.
> 
> Wayne




I put some US Royal Chain tires on it.  They fit...barely.  Got lucky!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 23, 2015)

That beast is glorious. I can see how these could become quite an obsession.


----------



## Real Steel (May 23, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> That beast is glorious. I can see how these could become quite an obsession.




Obsession?  Old bikes...its a sickness and I'm ill!  
This Whizzer has been a fun project.  I've come across more problems than originally expected though, and there has been a serious family emergency, so progress has been very slow during the past several weeks.  I look forward to posting the finished results soon!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 25, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> Obsession?  Old bikes...its a sickness and I'm ill!
> This Whizzer has been a fun project.  I've come across more problems than originally expected though, and there has been a serious family emergency, so progress has been very slow during the past several weeks.  I look forward to posting the finished results soon!




I have the sickness too my friend. Mine's just not motorized yet.  Blessings to you with your family emergency. Family first.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

You should call 630-897-3601 to subscribe to the Whizzer Club Newsletter.  250 Whizzer experts and helpful hints and rides.  
The badge doesn't add to the value.  Whizzer history book - $39.95 +$5 for postage POB 338 Isanti, MN 55040. Willard died with no phone# so send only a check.  Common knowledge:  Don't try to start it without cleaning the gas system and crankcase.  Great find but you will need to become a Whizzer mechanic to keep it running and be safe.  Thornproof tubes will let you run those tires with reasonable safety until you know what you have?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> Obsession?  Old bikes...its a sickness and I'm ill!
> This Whizzer has been a fun project.  I've come across more problems than originally expected though, and there has been a serious family emergency, so progress has been very slow during the past several weeks.  I look forward to posting the finished results soon!




Hope all was ok with the emergency... prayers.


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 31, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Hope all was ok with the emergency... prayers.



I appreciate that you asked Bri.  My 30 year old daughter was diagnosed with cancer May 16th.  She passed July 16th.  I hesitated to share that here on this forum...didn't want to be a bummer to anyone.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 31, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that. I have three children of my own and I can not imagine the pain. My heart felt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> I appreciate that you asked Bri.  My 30 year old daughter was diagnosed with cancer May 16th.  She passed July 16th.  I hesitated to share that here on this forum...didn't want to be a bummer to anyone.




Oh Man...I am SO SORRY for you and your family.
My father was diagnosed with C a month after he retired, and he lived 2 months after that... only 62.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi real steel. Im very sorry to hear about your daughter. My condolences to you. My grandmother passed away from cancer and it can be hard on a family. Sorry to hear and have a great day.


----------



## racie35 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm sorry Real Steal.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, may you find comfort in everything that makes you think of your daughter. My Mom has been gone for over 10 years now, the hurt is less now, but I still smile when things I see or hear remind me of her. God bless you and your family during this time in your life. Joe.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your support.  The Cabe has been a welcome distraction during this time.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have spread epoxie clear in cracks on tires and then painted over the shine with black. Use latex.  Maybe you could use thorn proof tubes and keep the original tires with repairs.  My face is not pretty so I take chances.  Use your own judgement.


----------

